# [Meinungen] Centurion - Fight Or Die



## boss3D (14. Oktober 2010)

*Centurion - Fight Or Die

*Der Film war anscheinend 2010, also heuer, im Kino, ist aber offenbar völlig an mir vorübergegangen. Ich habe heute zufällig die DVD im Laden gesehen und die hat auch mein Interesse geweckt ...

Hier erstmal der Trailer für die, denen der Film gar nichts sagt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a2uYMTNK9o

^^ Der Trailer weckt bei mir echt Lust darauf, den ganzen Film zu sehen, da ich ein riesen Fan dieses Genres bin. Schon *King Arthur* fand ich genial und der Film ist themenmäßig nicht weit weg. 

Ganz nebenbei gibt es sexy Olga Kurylenko als badass Pikten killerlady Etain zu sehen, die seit der Ermordung ihrer Familie kein Wort mehr spricht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir stellt sich eben die Frage, ob wie so oft einfach die besten Szenen für den Trailer zusammengeschnitten wurden, oder ob der Film wirklich sein Geld wert ist. Die Meinungen der Filmkritiker gehen ja ziemlich stark auseinander. 

Also, wer hat den Film gesehen und wie fandet ihr ihn?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte den letzte Woche ausleihen. Ich hoffe der ist Samstag dann vorrätig. Ich schaue immer bei ofdb.de - da hat der zwar erst ca. 170 Stimmen, die sind aber im Schnitt bei 6,5 Punkten von 10 und nur mit sehr wenigen schlechter als 5. OFDb - Ansicht des Notenspiegels

Erfahrungsgemäß sind Filme ab 6 Punkten auf jeden Fall keine verschwendete Zeit, 6.5-7 ist schon recht gut, und mit im Schnitt mehr 7 sind es idR schon echte Knaller. Natürlich kann es immer sein, dass einem der Stil nicht passt, oder ein Darsteller, oder die Stimme, oder Musik, oder man stört sich an der Story/Logikfehlern - und schon empfindet man den Film als "mies" ... es gibt auch Leute, die Pulp Fiction, Herr der Ringe, Fight Club, Terminator 2 usw. Mist finden - alle in den Top10 der besten Filme bei ofdb mit jeweils mind. 2500 Stimmabgaben.  


Im Vergleich zu King Arthur würd ich einen düstereren, "härteren" film erwarten. Halt eher Barbarentum als Königshaus   Eher "realistisch" als so ein zwar unterhalsamer und actionreicher, aber historisch völlig zusammengeduldeter Mittelalter-Helden-Pathos-Film wie King Arthur.  So wie es dieser comment zu bestätigen scheint: OFDb - Kommentare zum Film lesen


----------



## eVAC (15. Oktober 2010)

ich liebe solche epischen frühzeit filme


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. Oktober 2010)

story is bissl 08/15 aber sonst ganz nett.


----------



## boss3D (15. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber im Schnitt bei 6,5 Punkten von 10 und nur mit sehr wenigen schlechter als 5. OFDb - Ansicht des Notenspiegels
> 
> Erfahrungsgemäß sind Filme ab 6 Punkten auf jeden Fall keine verschwendete Zeit, 6.5-7 ist schon recht gut, und mit im Schnitt mehr 7 sind es idR schon echte Knaller.


Das witzige ist, ich habe in einem anderen INTERNATIONALEN Forum die selbe Frage gestellt wie hier und es war ziemlich interessant zu sehen, dass die Meinungen der US-User extrem gut waren, während die Europäer dort nicht viel Gutes zu dem Film zu sagen hatten.
Dabei rede ich jetzt gar nicht von der historischen Korrektheit, sondern eher von der Story-Dichte, die offenbar regional ziemlich unterschiedlich angekommen ist.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu King Arthur würd ich einen düstereren, "härteren" film erwarten. Halt eher Barbarentum als Königshaus


Wir reden ganz offensichtlich nicht vom selben King Arthur movie. 

Hier, den meine ich:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK88iqIfQAQ

^^ King Arthur finde ich genial; nicht zuletzt aufgrund des epischen Soundtracks von Hans Zimmer.


eVAC schrieb:


> ich liebe solche epischen frühzeit filme


Same here. 


DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> story is bissl 08/15 aber sonst ganz nett.


Wenn du King Arthur auch kennst, dann sag mir bitte, wie sich die Story von Centurion im Vergleich dazu verhält. Mehr Story, als in KA brauche ich in einem Film diese Genres nämlich nicht, um gut unterhalten zu werden.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Ahab (15. Oktober 2010)

Also mein Cousin war gänzlich entzückt.  Ich muss ihn mir dringend mal selbst reinziehen.


----------



## boss3D (15. Oktober 2010)

^^ LOL! Wegen Olga/Etain, oder dem Film selbst?  
Ich stehe jedenfalls total auf strong female characters in solchen movies. Badass Killerladies, die den Römer zeigen, wo es lang geht.

Wer den Fiml bereits gesehen hat --> nur her mit euren Meinungen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Ahab (15. Oktober 2010)

Nein eher wegen der Kampfszenen


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (15. Oktober 2010)

> Wenn du King Arthur auch kennst, dann sag mir bitte, wie sich die Story  von Centurion im Vergleich dazu verhält. Mehr Story, als in KA brauche  ich in einem Film diese Genres nämlich nicht, um gut unterhalten zu  werden.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Im Gegensatz zu King Arthur ist der Film nicht viel besser/schlechter und unterhält dich für 110 Minuten gut. 
Das man geschichtlich nichts erwarten kann, is klar - will ich auch gar nicht, weils bloß um die Action geht  

Also ich würd ihn mir wieder angucken.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wir reden ganz offensichtlich nicht vom selben King Arthur movie.


 Doch doch. Der war ja auch nur ab 16, centurion is ab 18   KA ist natürlich nicht so "weich" wie zB Königreich der Himmel oder so was, aber es ist halt bei KA _eher_ der "hübsche" strahlende Held, der nur von Edelmut erfüllt ist und als Retter der Welt dasteht - quasi ein Barack Obama des Mittelalters    bei centurion erwarte ich eher einen Überlebenskampf-Film.  

Und KA war rein historisch halt teils echt kompletter Nonsense. Centurion ist aber ja AFAIK eh frei erfunden, nur das Setting ist historisch - ob da jetzt alles halbwegs korrekt ist, weiß nicht nicht.


----------



## boss3D (16. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber es ist halt bei KA _eher_ der "hübsche" strahlende Held, der nur von Edelmut erfüllt ist und als Retter der Welt dasteht - quasi ein Barack Obama des Mittelalters


Hm, ich habe Arthur eigentlich ganz anders empfunden. Das römische Reich geht zugrunde, die Saxen kontrollieren große Teile Britanniens und er versucht einfach nur das Land südlich des Hadrianswalls zu verteidigen. Strahlend ist er mir auch nicht vorgekommen. Arthur, so wie Clive Owen ihn gespielt hat, war eigentlich ziemlich finster und ein Mann mit "Abgründen" der mit seiner Vergangenheit noch nicht im Reinen ist. 


Herbboy schrieb:


> bei centurion erwarte ich eher einen Überlebenskampf-Film


Jup, soviel ist schon nach dem Trailer klar, aber ich habe eh gesagt, dass die Filme nur thematisch und nicht inhaltlich verwandt sind. 


Herbboy schrieb:


> Und KA war rein historisch halt teils echt kompletter Nonsense. Centurion ist aber ja AFAIK eh frei erfunden, nur das Setting ist historisch - ob da jetzt alles halbwegs korrekt ist, weiß nicht nicht.


Kinofilme sind als Entertainment gedacht. Wenn ich historische Korrektheit will, schaue ich mir keinen Film an, der jemals im Kino war ...  

Eure Meinungen sind jedenfalls ziemlich interessant, aber ich will noch mehr zu Centurion hören. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin eigentlich kein Fan des Genres und fand Robin Hood mit Russel auch schon bekloppt, daher ist der nicht für mich.
King Athur war aber OK, wenn der also ähnlich angesiedelt ist, dann machst du sicher nichts falsch.


----------



## Razzor (16. Oktober 2010)

also ich fand den film gut und echt hart  wem solche genre filme gefallen findet bestimmt gefallen daran


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2010)

Also, ich fand den neuen Robin Hood ziemlich gut - war positiv überrascht. 


Und wegen KA: ich meinte ja nur EHER ein bisschen "pathetischer" - klar ist der trotzdem düster


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (16. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich fand den neuen Robin Hood ziemlich gut - war positiv überrascht.



Allerspätestens bei der Szene wo die Frau mit den "Waldkindern" auf ihren Ponys schreiend aufs Schlachtfeld reitet, hat der Film doch sein Armutszeugnis unterschrieben.

DC hab ich aber noch nicht gesehn - was nicht heißt, dass ich meine Meinung ändere.


----------



## boss3D (16. Oktober 2010)

Ok, die DVD von Centurion wird dann wohl bei meiner nächsten Bestellung bei amazon.co.uk mitgehen ...  

Die kostet dort nur 11.27 € und ich will sie sowieso in Englisch.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Allerspätestens bei der Szene wo die Frau mit den "Waldkindern" auf ihren Ponys schreiend aufs Schlachtfeld reitet, hat der Film doch sein Armutszeugnis unterschrieben.


 Naja, wegen einer Kleinigkeit den ganzen Film schlecht zu finden ^^  es ist halt so oder so ein Unterhaltungsfilm. Ich fand den besser als die Costner-Variante. Aus den "Waldkindern" hätte man halt eher Jugendliche machen sollen, dann wäre das wohl auch völlig o.k. gewesen. So war dieser Part der Story halt ein bisschen lächerlich.


----------



## Austi2k (16. Oktober 2010)

Von der Story her ein bisschen langweilig, man weiß ja einfach worauf es hinausläuft  Aber die Perle sieht klasse aus!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (17. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, wegen einer Kleinigkeit den ganzen Film schlecht zu finden ^^  es ist halt so oder so ein Unterhaltungsfilm. Ich fand den besser als die Costner-Variante. Aus den "Waldkindern" hätte man halt eher Jugendliche machen sollen, dann wäre das wohl auch völlig o.k. gewesen. So war dieser Part der Story halt ein bisschen lächerlich.




Ich schau in mir nochmal an und dann nenn ich dir die anderen Kleinigkeiten.  - die mich persönlich gestört haben.

Man wie ich von dem enttäuscht wurde, hab ich doch extra hier nen Thread dafür eröffnet.


----------



## Éomer (6. März 2011)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei gibt es sexy Olga Kurylenko als badass Pikten killerlady Etain zu sehen, *die seit der Ermordung ihrer Familie kein Wort mehr spricht. *



Etain hörte nicht einfach so zu sprechen auf: Ihr wurde die Zunge herausgeschnitten!


----------



## Éomer (6. März 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu King Arthur würd ich einen düstereren, "härteren" film erwarten. Halt eher Barbarentum als Königshaus   Eher "realistisch" als so ein zwar unterhalsamer und actionreicher, aber historisch völlig zusammengeduldeter *Mittelalter-Helden-Pathos-Film* wie King Arthur.



Weder bei Centurions, noch bei King Arthur handelt es sich um einen Film, der auch nur ansatzweise etwas mit dem Mittelalter zu tun hat^^
Beide spielen zur Zeit der *Römer*^^


----------

